#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  萌到翻！三隻野生小熊被拍到圍圈圈跳舞！

## 斯冰菊

2013年11月27日04:27    
【李忠謙／綜合外電報導】芬蘭一位體育老師日前在森林散步時，意外發現一頭母熊帶著三隻小熊在森林裡覓食。當棕熊媽媽在一旁歇息，三隻棕熊寶寶竟彷彿小朋友一般站著圍圈圈，偶爾還有「手拉手」的動作，他趕緊拍下這些萌到不行的超可愛照片。

這位52歲的體育老師穆卡海南（Valtteri Mulkahainen）說：「當我看到牠們用後腳站著嬉戲，我以為這一切都是我自己的想像。」「這就像我掉到童話故事裡的魔幻森林一般。」「如果當時小熊們開口唱歌，我想我也不會驚訝，因為光是看到的景象就已經太不尋常。」


就是這三隻可愛的小熊，讓穆卡海南以為自己置身童話故事。翻攝《每日郵報》


看看他們的萌樣，像不像幼稚園裡的可愛小鬼頭。翻攝《每日郵報》

後來一隻小熊離開，剩下的兩隻小熊還是站著繼續玩。翻攝《每日郵報》


牠們像不像在哼歌轉圈圈呢？翻攝《每日郵報》

人氣(10950) 轉寄 (1) 引用 (7)


原文麟 ·  留言最多的人 · Inscentives Enterprise Co. Inc. Canada－GM
三缺一....
拍照的人要是再等個十分鐘，
熊媽媽說不定....
會從樹洞裡搬牌桌出來！
回覆 · 9 ·  · 7 小時前

丁宇 · 文宣學社Mansyun Association 員工
三缺一，只差你嘍!
回覆 · 2 ·  · 7 小時前

陳朵拉 ·  留言最多的人
三熊鼎立，其來有自 XD
回覆 · 5 ·  · 5 小時前

Kiki Wu ·  留言最多的人 · B棟管家－財務省長官
好口愛哦...這不是卡通哦...謝謝與我們分享...
回覆 · 3 ·  · 2 小時前

林櫻 · Taipei, Taiwan
太可愛了！
回覆 · 3 ·  · 7 小時前

Edwin Yang
這是人裝的吧，哈哈哈哈ㄅ
回覆 · 2 ·  · 約 1 小時前

張以忠 · 國立復興劇校
好萌啊
回覆 · 3 ·  · 3 小時前

【連結】：http://www.appledaily.com.tw/realtim...B7%B3%E8%88%9E

這讓本狼想到韓國童謠《三隻小熊》，為什麼這麼可愛啦！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------

